# UHS Merit List 2011-2012



## dumyo (Sep 4, 2011)

The Merit List for 2011-2012 is out. Any overseas applying on open merit?

Please visit the UHS Official Website for the lists.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Merit List for 2011-2012 is out. 

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..

BEST ov LUCK:happy::happy::happy:


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

DAMN!#shocked


----------



## shaan1737 (Oct 12, 2011)

Thnx!!


----------

